# Parameters in env EDITOR



## ericx (Mar 18, 2017)

Can one parameterize the string used in EDITOR?

e.g.: `vipw` will fail when `EDITOR='emacsclient -c'`
with the error message:

```
# vipw
vipw: pw_edit(): No such file or directory
[Exit 1 ]
```
But `vipw` will function normally with `EDITOR='emacsclient'`


----------



## Petr Fischer (Mar 19, 2017)

Maybe you can write short sh script "myemacsclient" and call emacsclient with some parameters inside this custom script. Then set EDITOR to /path/myemacsclient.


----------



## ericx (Mar 19, 2017)

Thank you. I already have too many glue scripts and I can live without the '-c' option. I've recently been made responsible for a number of Ubuntu and Debian machines and the option seems to work fine with the Linuxian vipw. I'm hoping to grok the differences between BSD and Linux.


----------

